# no sound on radio or phone or navigation



## trish (Jan 28, 2021)

my system worked perfectly yesterday but this morning I get in car and no sound on anything - including door beeping when open, no radio sound, no navigation sound, no cd sound, no phone, no beeping for doors etc. My horn did beep when i got out and locked it - other than that everything was dead silence.


----------

